# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Πρώτο βήμα....

## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ως είθισται,το πρώτο βήμα ερωτικής προσέγγισης το κάνουν οι άντρες.Για ποιόν λόγο όμως?
Και εκτός αυτού,μόνο όσες γυναίκες δεν είναι όμορφες προσεγγίζουν(οι άσχημες και οι μέτριες δηλαδή).
Η γυναίκα(η όμορφη),θα προσεγγίσει μόνο αν ο άντρας απέναντι της,είναι όμορφος?
Και εν τέλει,ποιοι άνθρωποι ανοίγονται εύκολα και σε ποιους?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ως είθισται,το πρώτο βήμα ερωτικής προσέγγισης το κάνουν οι άντρες.Για ποιόν λόγο όμως?
> Και εκτός αυτού,μόνο όσες γυναίκες δεν είναι όμορφες προσεγγίζουν(οι άσχημες και οι μέτριες δηλαδή).
> Η γυναίκα(η όμορφη),θα προσεγγίσει μόνο αν ο άντρας απέναντι της,είναι όμορφος?
> Και εν τέλει,ποιοι άνθρωποι ανοίγονται εύκολα και σε ποιους?


Κάτι πολύ βασικό, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, η γυναίκα (είται όμορφη, μέτρια, άσχημη) ποτέ δεν πλησιάζει πρώτη τον άντρα, με ότι θετικά έχει πάνω του. Νόμος. Και να γίνει αυτό, σπανίζει σε σημείο προς εξαφάνιση. Δυστυχώς πρέπει ο άντρας να κάνει την πρώτη κίνηση.:(

----------


## deleted-member09062017

δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις.. αλλα παλιοτερα μεχρι τα 35 μου μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες να με κερασουν γυναικες σε μπαρ!

στις μισες σχεσεις που εχω κανει δεν εκανα εγω το πρωτο βημα... αλλα να στε σιγουροι ότι εκανα το δευτερο :)

και εξαρτάται τι εννοείτε πρωτο βημα... ένα υπονοουμενο από την μερια της γυναικας είναι πρωτο βημα? πολλοι ανδρες δεν ξερουν να ''διαβαζουν'' την διαθεση των γυναικων

----------


## Anakin

Εμενα προσωπικα 2 φορες να εχει ερθει να με προσεγγισει καποια, δυστυχως για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο wjsrp, οποιασδηποτε εμφανισης κοπελα δεν προσεγγιζει πρωτη, εχω δει πολυ χοντρη κοπελα να εχει αυτοπεποιθησαρα και να μην κοιταει ποτε ποσα λεφτα εχει στο πορτοφολι της απαιτωντας να την κερναει ο αλλος και το αστειο ειναι οτι αυτη η χοντρη τα ειχε και με ωραια παιδια, εδω που ζουμε ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να κανει η αλλη το πρωτο βημα, αν καποιος εχει ζησει στο εξωτερικο και ειναι το ιδιο ας το πει.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

εξωτερικο εεε.. αχχ λονδινο φοιτητης, εμενα σε εστιες παντα για φοιτητες...

κανα δυο φορες μονο που δεν με βιασανε

παντως πιστευω ότι οι γυναικες είναι παντου ιδιες από την ινδια μεχρι την βραζιλια....

----------


## Anakin

> εξωτερικο εεε.. αχχ λονδινο φοιτητης, εμενα σε εστιες παντα για φοιτητες...
> 
> κανα δυο φορες μονο που δεν με βιασανε
> 
> παντως πιστευω ότι οι γυναικες είναι παντου ιδιες από την ινδια μεχρι την βραζιλια....


Σε αλλες χωρες παντως ειναι χειροτερες απο εδω :p .

----------


## arntaben

> εξωτερικο εεε.. αχχ λονδινο φοιτητης, εμενα σε εστιες παντα για φοιτητες...
> 
> κανα δυο φορες μονο που δεν με βιασανε
> 
> παντως πιστευω ότι οι γυναικες είναι παντου ιδιες από την ινδια μεχρι την βραζιλια....


Χαχαχαχχααχ μετα την πρωτη προταση περιμενα ν πεις κατι ακρως γοητευτικο για το λονδινο..προσγειωθηκα αποτομα :p

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Χαχαχαχχααχ μετα την πρωτη προταση περιμενα ν πεις κατι ακρως γοητευτικο για το λονδινο..προσγειωθηκα αποτομα :p


χεχε.. ε μα το θεμα είναι το πρωτο βημα... και ποιος το κανει!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις.. αλλα παλιοτερα μεχρι τα 35 μου μου εχει τυχει αρκετες φορες να με κερασουν γυναικες σε μπαρ!
> 
> στις μισες σχεσεις που εχω κανει δεν εκανα εγω το πρωτο βημα... αλλα να στε σιγουροι ότι εκανα το δευτερο :)


Αυτό έγινε εδώ στην Ελλάδα; Για πες μας περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.




> και εξαρτάται τι εννοείτε πρωτο βημα... ένα υπονοουμενο από την μερια της γυναικας είναι πρωτο βημα? πολλοι ανδρες δεν ξερουν να ''διαβαζουν'' την διαθεση των γυναικων


Λέγοντας πρώτο βήμα, όχι, δεν εννοώ υπονοούμενο από την μεριά της γυναίκας. Εννούσα, να σηκωθεί η γυναίκα απ'το τραπέζι της και να έρθει κοντά σου και να σου ανοίξει πρώτη την κουβέντα. Αυτό, δε συμβαίνει με την καμία εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Κι εγώ δυστυχώς σχεδόν όλες τις φορές δεν ξέρω να "διαβάζω" τη διάθεση των γυναικών.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> χεχε.. ε μα το θεμα είναι το πρωτο βημα... και ποιος το κανει!


Εγώ δεν το κάνω γιατί γίνομαι μουγκός.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εμενα προσωπικα 2 φορες να εχει ερθει να με προσεγγισει καποια, δυστυχως για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα ισχυει αυτο που ειπε ο wjsrp, οποιασδηποτε εμφανισης κοπελα δεν προσεγγιζει πρωτη, εχω δει πολυ χοντρη κοπελα να εχει αυτοπεποιθησαρα και να μην κοιταει ποτε ποσα λεφτα εχει στο πορτοφολι της απαιτωντας να την κερναει ο αλλος και το αστειο ειναι οτι αυτη η χοντρη τα ειχε και με ωραια παιδια, εδω που ζουμε ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να κανει η αλλη το πρωτο βημα, αν καποιος εχει ζησει στο εξωτερικο και ειναι το ιδιο ας το πει.


Δυστυχώς έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.:( Στο εξωτερικό, όπως Αγγλία και Αμερική για παράδειγμα, σε πλησιάζουν και οι γυναίκες απο μόνες τους. Τά'χω δει με τα μάτια μου αυτά σε ταξίδια πού'χω κάνει εκεί.

----------


## Deleted-150217

To έχεις δει να συμβαίνει σε άλλους ή συνέβη και σε σένα; Και αν συνέβη σε σένα γιατί δε μπόρεσες να το εκμεταλευτείς ώστε να υπάρξει συνέχεια;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> To έχεις δει να συμβαίνει σε άλλους ή συνέβη και σε σένα; Και αν συνέβη σε σένα γιατί δε μπόρεσες να το εκμεταλευτείς ώστε να υπάρξει συνέχεια;


Όχι, δε συνέβη σ'εμένα για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Τό'χω δει να συμβαίνει σε άλλους + ότι τό'χω συζητήσει και μου τά'χουν πει.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Εχεις σκεφτεί γιατί δε συνέβη σε σένα; τι παραπάνω έχουν οι άλλοι από σένα και τα κατάφεραν;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εχεις σκεφτεί γιατί δε συνέβη σε σένα; τι παραπάνω έχουν οι άλλοι από σένα και τα κατάφεραν;


Δεν ήμουν στην ίδια παρέα μ'αυτούς που γινόταν το παιχνίδι, ήμουν απλώς περαστικός, να το πω κι έτσι. Δεν δικαιολογούμαι. Τό'χω συζητήσει και με άτομα αυτό το θέμα και το επιβεβαιώνουν οτι στο εξωτερικό στην πέφτουν οι κοπέλες. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, δε μου την έχει πέσει καμία ποτέ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αμα σου πω Αντιγονη , οτι ειχα κανει ακριβως την ιδια σκεψη , να ρωτησω τον Γουαι , αν θα δεχοταν να πουλησει την ψυχη του στον διαβολο , προκειμενου να εχει απεροριστες επιτυχιες στις γυναικες .................................εχω δει τον Ντοριαν Γκρευ , την πρωτη εκδοση , με τον Χελμουτ Μπεργκερ , καταπληκτικο το βρηκα το εργο , η τωρινη εκδοση με τον Ντι Καπριο , δεν λεει τιποτα , ο Χελμουτ Μπεργκερ ειναι υπεροχος στον ρολο του Ντοριαν , δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει πλεον ,την ειχα δει την δεκαετια του 80 .........


Εσύ τι πιστεύεις ότι θα σου απαντούσα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θεωρείτε πως κάποιος άνθρωπος ωραίας εμφάνισης,μπορεί να έχει μείνει παρθένος?
Ή είναι αποκλειστικά ''προνόμιο'' των μη ωραίων?

----------


## troxia

> Θεωρείτε πως κάποιος άνθρωπος ωραίας εμφάνισης,μπορεί να έχει μείνει παρθένος?
> Ή είναι αποκλειστικά ''προνόμιο'' των μη ωραίων?


εννοείται πως γίνεται.. έχει να κάνει με το μυαλό.. με κάποιο κόλλημα, χαρακτήρα, απόψεις, αρνητικές εμπειρίες από την οικογένεια και το περιβάλλον γενικότερα κτλ..

----------


## yanat

> Γυναίκες,για μιλήστε:
> Σας αρέσουν οι αθλητικοί και γυμνασμένοι τύποι?
> Πως θέλετε τους άντρες?Και πως θέλει η γυναίκα τον άντρα?


Ανοιχτοχρωμος, ψηλος, δεμενος με λιγη κοιλιτσα, αραια μαλλακια κι αυτες τις ωραιες ρυτιδουλες που εμφανιζονται οταν καποιος συνηθιζει να γελαει με τα ματια που παραδοξως αλλαζουν χρωμα απο μπλε σε πρασινο και γκρι.
Με καθε ανθρωπο που ερωτευομαι αλλαζει και το προτυπο :ρ
Αυτο που με σερνει απ τη μυτη ειναι το χιουμορ ομως. Ειναι πολυ κλισε, αλλα γελαω δυσκολα, κι οταν καποιος το καταφερει αυτο... <3

----------


## troxia

> Ανοιχτοχρωμος, ψηλος, δεμενος με λιγη κοιλιτσα, αραια μαλλακια κι αυτες τις ωραιες ρυτιδουλες που εμφανιζονται οταν καποιος συνηθιζει να γελαει με τα ματια που παραδοξως αλλαζουν χρωμα απο μπλε σε πρασινο και γκρι.
> Με καθε ανθρωπο που ερωτευομαι αλλαζει και το προτυπο :ρ
> Αυτο που με σερνει απ τη μυτη ειναι το χιουμορ ομως. Ειναι πολυ κλισε, αλλα γελαω δυσκολα, κι οταν καποιος το καταφερει αυτο... <3


αυτές οι ρυτίδες καθώς γελάει και μένα μαρέσουν πολύ.. λεπτομέρεια, αλλα όντως είναι όμορφο κάτι τέτοιο.. 
όπως και το χιούμορ πολύ σημάντικό.. και οι απόψεις.. άνετα θα έκανα κάτι με κάποιον μέτριο σε ομορφιά αν με γοήτευε με τον χαρακτήρα του και μαρεσαν οι απόψεις του!! άνετα όμως !!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> αυτές οι ρυτίδες καθώς γελάει και μένα μαρέσουν πολύ.. λεπτομέρεια, αλλα όντως είναι όμορφο κάτι τέτοιο.. 
> όπως και το χιούμορ πολύ σημάντικό.. και οι απόψεις.. άνετα θα έκανα κάτι με κάποιον μέτριο σε ομορφιά αν με γοήτευε με τον χαρακτήρα του και μαρεσαν οι απόψεις του!! άνετα όμως !!!!


Δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ αυτό με τις ρυτίδες!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ένας ντροπαλός άνδρας,έχει πέραση?
Και αν ναι,που?

----------


## troxia

> Ένας ντροπαλός άνδρας,έχει πέραση?
> Και αν ναι,που?


ουυ, έχω πολλές φίλες που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί άντρες !!
τους βρίσκουν γλυκους και συναισθηματικούς !
τωρα τι να πω, γουστα είναι αυτά..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ουυ, έχω πολλές φίλες που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί άντρες !!
> τους βρίσκουν γλυκους και συναισθηματικούς !
> τωρα τι να πω, γουστα είναι αυτά..


Εγώ είμαι και ντροπαλός όσο να ναι....
Αλλά από πέραση,εκεί που θέλω δεν.....

----------


## troxia

> Εγώ είμαι και ντροπαλός όσο να ναι....
> Αλλά από πέραση,δεν.....


το να εισαι ντροπαλος , υποψην , ότι αρεσει αλλα με καποια ορια.. 
αν ντρεπεσαι να κανεις την πρωτη κινηση, καταλαβαίνεις οτι ειναι ένα θέμα. με την εννοια ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να την προσεγγίσεις για να εχει την ευκαιρια να σε μαθει.
στην πορεια, καποιες στιγμες αμηχανίας-ντροπης αρέσουν , δειχνουν ατομο συναισθηματικο, κατι που αρεσει σε μας τις γυναικες.. 
και μην περιμένεις να έρθει μια κοπέλα να στην πέσει στα ίσα.. δεν είμαστε αμερική εδώ.. δύστυχως ή ευτυχώς..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> το να εισαι ντροπαλος , υποψην , ότι αρεσει αλλα με καποια ορια.. 
> αν ντρεπεσαι να κανεις την πρωτη κινηση, καταλαβαίνεις οτι ειναι ένα θέμα. με την εννοια ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να την προσεγγίσεις για να εχει την ευκαιρια να σε μαθει.
> στην πορεια, καποιες στιγμες αμηχανίας-ντροπης αρέσουν , δειχνουν ατομο συναισθηματικο, κατι που αρεσει σε μας τις γυναικες.. 
> και μην περιμένεις να έρθει μια κοπέλα να στην πέσει στα ίσα.. δεν είμαστε αμερική εδώ.. δύστυχως ή ευτυχώς..


Δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε Αμερική....
Αλλά όταν βλέπω,έστω να μην κοιτά καμία ωραία,θυμώνω......
Και αυτό έγινε πιο έντονο στο γυμναστήριο.....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Εγώ είμαι και ντροπαλός όσο να ναι....
> Αλλά από πέραση,εκεί που θέλω δεν.....


Κι εγώ τα ίδια ρε γ@μώτο + οτι είμαι κλειστός και εσωστρεφής.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> αν ντρεπεσαι να κανεις την πρωτη κινηση, καταλαβαίνεις οτι ειναι ένα θέμα. με την εννοια ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να την προσεγγίσεις για να εχει την ευκαιρια να σε μαθει.


Είναι μεγάλο θέμα αυτό με την πρώτη κίνηση. Όσες φορές προσπάθησα να μιλήσω σε κοπέλα, δε μου βγήκε με την καμία και διαπιστώνω οτι κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου κάθε φορά δυστυχώς.




> στην πορεια, καποιες στιγμες αμηχανίας-ντροπης αρέσουν , δειχνουν ατομο συναισθηματικο, κατι που αρεσει σε μας τις γυναικες..


Αρέσουν αυτές οι στιγμές; Εγω έχω φάει χυλόπιτα σε ραντεβού εξαιτίας απ'αυτά.:(




> και μην περιμένεις να έρθει μια κοπέλα να στην πέσει στα ίσα..
> δεν είμαστε αμερική εδώ.. δύστυχως ή ευτυχώς..


WhyAlwaysMe?, έχει *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ* δίκιο η troxia εδώ. Στην Αμερική και Αγγλία στην πέφτουν γυναίκες. Εδώ Ελλάδα, *ΔΕΝ.*

----------


## electribe

Κι εδω την πεφτουν πρωτες οι κοπελες. Λιγοτερο συχνα φανταζομαι απο εξω αλλα νομιζω σιγα σιγα ολο και περισσοτερο. Μου χει συμβει 2-3 φορες σε διαστημα χρονων βεβαια και δεν με θεωρω κατι ιδιαιτερο εμφανισιακα. Οποτε συμβαινει μεν αλλα λειτουργειστε σα να μην ;).

----------


## Macgyver

> Εσύ τι πιστεύεις ότι θα σου απαντούσα?



Δεν ξερω , οπως και δεν ξερω τι σημαινει ' πουλαω την ψυχη μου στον διαβολο ' .......

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Κι εδω την πεφτουν πρωτες οι κοπελες. Λιγοτερο συχνα φανταζομαι απο εξω αλλα νομιζω σιγα σιγα ολο και περισσοτερο. Μου χει συμβει 2-3 φορες σε διαστημα χρονων βεβαια και δεν με θεωρω κατι ιδιαιτερο εμφανισιακα. Οποτε συμβαινει μεν αλλα λειτουργειστε σα να μην ;).


Όχι απλά λιγότερα συχνά σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό, για την ακρίβεια, σπάνια την πέφτουν εδώ πρώτες. Τουλάχιστον απ'ότι έχω δει εγώ. Εγώ είμαι 30 χρονών και δε μου την έχει πέσει καμία ποτέ τόσα χρόνια. Είναι να μην ξενερώνω;

----------


## Aggressive1

> Ένας ντροπαλός άνδρας,έχει πέραση?
> Και αν ναι,που?


Ναι φυσικά και αρέσουν και οι ντροπαλοί άντρες σε πολλές. Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν φτάνει να μην περναέι κάποια όρια, δηλ, να είναι τόσο ντροπαλός και να αγχώνεται τόσο πολύ που να μην μπορείς να τον πλησιάσεις. Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει ωστόσο είναι που εμείς είμαστε τόσο καλές και ανεκτικές μαζί σας, κάνουμε δηλαδή πολλές παραχωρήσεις και δεν σας κρίνουμε, αλλά εσείς δεν έχετε καθόλου αίσθηση της θέσης σας. Εννοώ οτι γιατί θέλεις αποκλειστικά την κουκλάρα? Αν μια γυναίκα είναι 7/10 ή 8/10 δεν σου κάνει? Γιατί θέλεις μία που να είναι 10/10? Είσαι κι εσύ κάτι ανάλογο? Αν όχι βρες κάτι στα κυβικά σου που λένε. Ναι είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα βρεις αρκετές να τους αρέσει ένας ντροπαλός άντρας, αλλά νομίζω σε καμία δεν αρέσει ένας υπερόπτης, που δεν έχει ευγένεια, δεν την σέβεται/την υποτιμάει και κατά τα άλλα είναι και ανασφαλής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προβλέπονται εκρήξεις νεύρων... Τέλος, νομίζω πως έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα, προσωπικά έχω δει κουκλάρες να την πέφτουν σε άντρες (διακριτικά πάντα). Αλλά ξαναλέω αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος και κυνηγάς κουκλάρες, τότε η χυλόπιτα μάλλον είναι μονόδρομος...

----------


## yanat

Ξερω ατομο που μενει νεα υορκη απο μικρος και αυτα που λεει για τις αμερικανιδες ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια παραπονα που εχουν οι ελληνες για τις ελληνιδες.
Σκανδιναβια ειναι πιο "επιθετικες" οι γυναικες γιατι εκει πραγματικα υπαρχει ισοτητα στα παντα και οι ανθρωποι μεγαλωνουν ετσι.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ναι φυσικά και αρέσουν και οι ντροπαλοί άντρες σε πολλές. Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν φτάνει να μην περναέι κάποια όρια, δηλ, να είναι τόσο ντροπαλός και να αγχώνεται τόσο πολύ που να μην μπορείς να τον πλησιάσεις.


Ο άντρας ντροπαλός αγχώνεται να πλησιάσει μόνος του γυναίκα. Άμα συμβεί το αντίθετο, μάλλον θα χαρεί.




> Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει ωστόσο είναι που εμείς είμαστε τόσο καλές και ανεκτικές μαζί σας, κάνουμε δηλαδή πολλές παραχωρήσεις και δεν σας κρίνουμε, αλλά εσείς δεν έχετε καθόλου αίσθηση της θέσης σας. Αν όχι βρες κάτι στα κυβικά σου που λένε. Ναι είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα βρεις αρκετές να τους αρέσει ένας ντροπαλός άντρας, αλλά νομίζω σε καμία δεν αρέσει ένας υπερόπτης, που δεν έχει ευγένεια, δεν την σέβεται/την υποτιμάει και κατά τα άλλα είναι και ανασφαλής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προβλέπονται εκρήξεις νεύρων...


Θα διαφωνήσω εδώ. Ποιές παραχωρήσεις; Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις αυτό παραπάνω; Και όχι, υπερόπτης δεν είμαι, ευγενάστατος είμαι και σέβομαι απόλυτα το γυναικείο φύλο. Απο γυναίκες έχω φάει τέτοιο φτύσιμο σε σημείο να μουλιάζω ολόκληρος. Η ανασφάλεια είναι αποτέλεσμα που προκύπτει απο αποτυχίες των αντρών (όπως κι εμένα) στις γυναίκες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.




> Τέλος, νομίζω πως έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα, προσωπικά έχω δει κουκλάρες να την πέφτουν σε άντρες (διακριτικά πάντα).


Για την Ελλάδα μιλάμε εδώ; Το λέω γιατί εγώ είμαι 30 χρονών και δε μου την έχει πέσει καμία ποτέ τόσα χρόνια.




> Εννοώ οτι γιατί θέλεις αποκλειστικά την κουκλάρα? Αν μια γυναίκα είναι 7/10 ή 8/10 δεν σου κάνει? Γιατί θέλεις μία που να είναι 10/10? Είσαι κι εσύ κάτι ανάλογο?Αλλά ξαναλέω αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος και κυνηγάς κουκλάρες, τότε η χυλόπιτα μάλλον είναι μονόδρομος...


Επειδή τον έχω καταλάβει τόσο καιρό, δεν εννοεί για κουκλάρες γυναίκες του 10/10. Για ρεαλιστικούς στόχους μιλάει.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ξερω ατομο που μενει νεα υορκη απο μικρος και αυτα που λεει για τις αμερικανιδες ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια παραπονα που εχουν οι ελληνες για τις ελληνιδες.
> Σκανδιναβια ειναι πιο "επιθετικες" οι γυναικες γιατι εκει πραγματικα υπαρχει ισοτητα στα παντα και οι ανθρωποι μεγαλωνουν ετσι.


Παντού θα συμβαίνουν αυτά, δηλαδή το να μην την πέφτουν απο μόνες τους μερικές εκεί. Αλλα εδώ Ελλάδα, κατα τουλάχιστον 95 % δεν την πέφτουν οι γυναίκες πρώτες στους άντρες.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Κανεις λάθος εδώ, δεν είναι ότι δεν είσαι αξιοπρεπής, απλώς αυτές είναι ηλίθιες. :p


Ναι, άλλα το αποτέλεσμα με κάνει να χάνω την αξιοπρέπειά μου. Μου βυθίζει τη διάθεση πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Aggressive1

> Ο άντρας ντροπαλός αγχώνεται να πλησιάσει μόνος του γυναίκα. Άμα συμβεί το αντίθετο, μάλλον θα χαρεί.
> 
> 
> Θα διαφωνήσω εδώ. Ποιές παραχωρήσεις; Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις αυτό παραπάνω; Και όχι, υπερόπτης δεν είμαι, ευγενάστατος είμαι και σέβομαι απόλυτα το γυναικείο φύλο. Απο γυναίκες έχω φάει τέτοιο φτύσιμο σε σημείο να μουλιάζω ολόκληρος. Η ανασφάλεια είναι αποτέλεσμα που προκύπτει απο αποτυχίες των αντρών (όπως κι εμένα) στις γυναίκες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.
> 
> 
> Για την Ελλάδα μιλάμε εδώ; Το λέω γιατί εγώ είμαι 30 χρονών και δε μου την έχει πέσει καμία ποτέ τόσα χρόνια.
> 
> 
> Επειδή τον έχω καταλάβει τόσο καιρό, δεν εννοεί για κουκλάρες γυναίκες του 10/10. Για ρεαλιστικούς στόχους μιλάει.


wjsrp παραχωρήσεις εννοώ οτι δεν είμαστε πάντα τόσο επικριτικές απέναντί σας, όσο είστε εσείς συνήθως. Για παράδειγμα έχω δει κοπέλες να πλησιάζουν άντρες είτε ανασφαλείς, είτε με λίγα παραπάνω κιλά κλπ, ενώ εσείς αν δείτε το παραμικρό που σας χαλάει στρίβετε και την κάνετε και εννίοτε γίνεστε και αγενείς. Όσο για σένα, αν είναι όπως τα λες τι είναι αυτό που σε απομακρύνει απο τις γυναίκες,τότε? Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό τόσο φτύσιμο που μου λες. Εμφανισιακά πώς είσαι περίπου?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι φυσικά και αρέσουν και οι ντροπαλοί άντρες σε πολλές. Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν φτάνει να μην περναέι κάποια όρια, δηλ, να είναι τόσο ντροπαλός και να αγχώνεται τόσο πολύ που να μην μπορείς να τον πλησιάσεις. Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει ωστόσο είναι που εμείς είμαστε τόσο καλές και ανεκτικές μαζί σας, κάνουμε δηλαδή πολλές παραχωρήσεις και δεν σας κρίνουμε, αλλά εσείς δεν έχετε καθόλου αίσθηση της θέσης σας. Εννοώ οτι γιατί θέλεις αποκλειστικά την κουκλάρα? Αν μια γυναίκα είναι 7/10 ή 8/10 δεν σου κάνει? Γιατί θέλεις μία που να είναι 10/10? Είσαι κι εσύ κάτι ανάλογο? Αν όχι βρες κάτι στα κυβικά σου που λένε. Ναι είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα βρεις αρκετές να τους αρέσει ένας ντροπαλός άντρας, αλλά νομίζω σε καμία δεν αρέσει ένας υπερόπτης, που δεν έχει ευγένεια, δεν την σέβεται/την υποτιμάει και κατά τα άλλα είναι και ανασφαλής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προβλέπονται εκρήξεις νεύρων... Τέλος, νομίζω πως έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα, προσωπικά έχω δει κουκλάρες να την πέφτουν σε άντρες (διακριτικά πάντα). Αλλά ξαναλέω αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος και κυνηγάς κουκλάρες, τότε η χυλόπιτα μάλλον είναι μονόδρομος...


Λοιπόν,έχω την εντύπωση πως γράφει μια όμορφη γυναίκα,που οι σύντροφοι της θα ήταν όλοι όμορφοι,γυμνασμένοι κλπ.
Δεν κυνηγάω το 10 στα 10,αλλά το 7/10 και το 8/10.Όμορφες μεν,όχι θεογκόμενες δε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι φυσικά και αρέσουν και οι ντροπαλοί άντρες σε πολλές. Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν φτάνει να μην περναέι κάποια όρια, δηλ, να είναι τόσο ντροπαλός και να αγχώνεται τόσο πολύ που να μην μπορείς να τον πλησιάσεις. Αυτό που με εκνευρίζει ωστόσο είναι που εμείς είμαστε τόσο καλές και ανεκτικές μαζί σας, κάνουμε δηλαδή πολλές παραχωρήσεις και δεν σας κρίνουμε, αλλά εσείς δεν έχετε καθόλου αίσθηση της θέσης σας. Εννοώ οτι γιατί θέλεις αποκλειστικά την κουκλάρα? Αν μια γυναίκα είναι 7/10 ή 8/10 δεν σου κάνει? Γιατί θέλεις μία που να είναι 10/10? Είσαι κι εσύ κάτι ανάλογο? Αν όχι βρες κάτι στα κυβικά σου που λένε. Ναι είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα βρεις αρκετές να τους αρέσει ένας ντροπαλός άντρας, αλλά νομίζω σε καμία δεν αρέσει ένας υπερόπτης, που δεν έχει ευγένεια, δεν την σέβεται/την υποτιμάει και κατά τα άλλα είναι και ανασφαλής. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση προβλέπονται εκρήξεις νεύρων... Τέλος, νομίζω πως έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα, προσωπικά έχω δει κουκλάρες να την πέφτουν σε άντρες (διακριτικά πάντα). Αλλά ξαναλέω αν εσύ είσαι μέτριος και κυνηγάς κουκλάρες, τότε η χυλόπιτα μάλλον είναι μονόδρομος...


Οι κουκλάρες στους παίδαρους την πέφτουν?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> wjsrp παραχωρήσεις εννοώ οτι δεν είμαστε πάντα τόσο επικριτικές απέναντί σας, όσο είστε εσείς συνήθως. Για παράδειγμα έχω δει κοπέλες να πλησιάζουν άντρες είτε ανασφαλείς, είτε με λίγα παραπάνω κιλά κλπ,


Να την πέφτουν πρώτες αυτές στους άντρες; Εννοείς αυτό;




> ενώ εσείς αν δείτε το παραμικρό που σας χαλάει στρίβετε και την κάνετε και εννίοτε γίνεστε και αγενείς.


Κατάλαβα τι λες. Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω κι εδώ στο οτι το κάνουν όλοι οι άντρες αυτό. Δεν το κάνουν όλοι άντρες αυτό, ούτε κι εγώ φυσικά.




> Όσο για σένα, αν είναι όπως τα λες τι είναι αυτό που σε απομακρύνει απο τις γυναίκες,τότε? Δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό τόσο φτύσιμο που μου λες.


Κι όμως, γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Αλλα αυτό που ξέρω είναι αυτό μου τροφοδοτεί πολύ την κατάθλιψη. Να πω κι ένα συμβάν πριν κάνα 5μηνο:

*Συμβάν:* Είμαι σε καφετέρια με 2 φίλους μου και φτάνουν 2 κοπέλες και κάθονται στο τραπέζι δεξιά μου. Μετα απο λίγη ώρα τις κοίταξα λίγο, πάλι ξανά λίγο πιο μετά. Τέλος πάντων, φωνάζουν το όνομα σερβιτόρου (τον γνωρίζω τον συγκεκριμένο) να τους αλλάξει τραπέζι και φεύγουν και κάθονται 3-4 τραπέζια πίσω μου. Εκεί που ήμουν σε κέφι με την παρέα μου ξαφνικά *μιζέριασα τόσο πολύ* σε σημείο που δε μιλιόμουν. Όλο νεύρα.




> Εμφανισιακά πώς είσαι περίπου?


Σχετικά μια χαρά. 1,82, 80 κιλά, γεροδεμένος, όχι γυμνασμένος, και χωρίς σωσίβιο.

----------


## Aggressive1

> Οι κουκλάρες στους παίδαρους την πέφτουν?


Αναλόγως τα γούστα πάντα! Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Επίσης, μην αγχώνεσαι πολλές το παίζουν και λίγο σνομπ γενικά. Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι αρκετά καλός, αλλά αυτό το "σας παρακαλώ κοιτάξτε με", που ίσως σκέφτεσαι μέσα σου να φέρνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. Έχεις ακούσει που λένε οτι τα πάντα είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης? Όταν εσύ θα νιώθεις καλά, χωρίς να ζητάς απεγνωσμένα να σε κοιτάξουν νομίζω οτι κάπου εκεί θα αρχίσεις να τους τραβάς το ενδιαφέρον. Πεξτω και λιγάκι αδιάφορος που λένε :P. Και σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω πότε το άρχισες το γυμναστήριο, αλλά πιστεύω θα δεις σύντομα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αναλόγως τα γούστα πάντα! Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Επίσης, μην αγχώνεσαι πολλές το παίζουν και λίγο σνομπ γενικά. Μπορεί εσύ να είσαι αρκετά καλός, αλλά αυτό το "σας παρακαλώ κοιτάξτε με", που ίσως σκέφτεσαι μέσα σου να φέρνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα. Έχεις ακούσει που λένε οτι τα πάντα είναι θέμα αυτοπεποίθησης? Όταν εσύ θα νιώθεις καλά, χωρίς να ζητάς απεγνωσμένα να σε κοιτάξουν νομίζω οτι κάπου εκεί θα αρχίσεις να τους τραβάς το ενδιαφέρον. Πεξτω και λιγάκι αδιάφορος που λένε :P. Και σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω πότε το άρχισες το γυμναστήριο, αλλά πιστεύω θα δεις σύντομα αποτελέσματα.


Τον Ιούλιο άρχισα.
Σου έγραψα και κάτι άλλο πριν.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Οι κουκλάρες στους παίδαρους την πέφτουν?


Δεν την πέφτει καμία γυναίκα πρώτη σε άντρα εδώ στην Ελλάδα, άσχετα με το πόσο κούκλες ή παίδαροι είναι. Δεν είναι εδώ Αγγλία ή Amerika.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Aggressive1,ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή:
Εγώ κάνω γυμναστήριο όχι για εμένα,αλλά για τις ωραίες γυναίκες.Δηλαδή όχι για εμένα,αλλά για να μπω στο στόχαστρο τους.Αφού οι όμορφες ως γνωστόν θέλουν παίδαρους κλπ.
Γιατί η εμφάνιση είναι το 99% της όλης υπόθεσης,δεν συμφωνείς?
Και ναι,θέλω να με προσέχουν οι ωραίες,και όχι οι άσχημες ή οι μέτριες.Στοχεύω στο 7-8 στα 10,όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω.
Κοινώς,σε κάτι άνω του μετρίου,(πολύ) όμορφο αλλά όχι θεϊκό.
Έχω 1,79 ύψος,66 κιλά,και όχι σωσίβιο.
Και αν είχα να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε σχέση με όμορφη γυναίκα και εμένα με πρόβλημα υγείας,ή όπως είμαι τώρα και υγιής,θα διάλεγα ασυζητητί το πρώτο.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Γιατί η εμφάνιση είναι το 99% της όλης υπόθεσης,δεν συμφωνείς?


Όχι, εγώ δε συμφωνώ. Δεν ενδιαφέρει τις γυναίκες τόσο πολύ η εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Μόνο αυτός ο φίλος σου τα λέει αυτά και αρνείται να μοιραστεί τη "συνταγή" του για τις επιτυχίες στις κοπέλες, όπως έχεις αναφέρει εσύ πιο παλιά. Έτσι και συναντιόμασταν εμείς οι 3, δε θα χρειαζόσουν άλλο το γυμναστήριο. Ξέρω τι λέω. Θα του είχα εκθέσει τα ψέματά του μπροστά σου, δικαιώνοντάς εσένα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Και αν είχα να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε σχέση με όμορφη γυναίκα και εμένα με πρόβλημα υγείας,ή όπως είμαι τώρα και υγιής,θα διάλεγα ασυζητητί το πρώτο.


Πίστεψέ με, για το δεύτερο μην το λες καθόλου. Αν νοσηλευτείς σε νοσοκομείο έστω και για λίγες μέρες, θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Και γω θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι με κοπέλα και να μην έχω φτάσει 30 χρονών μπακούρης, αλλα δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να λύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα μόνος μου. Χρειάζομαι *ΕΞΕΖΗΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.*

----------


## Aggressive1

> Να την πέφτουν πρώτες αυτές στους άντρες; Εννοείς αυτό;
> 
> 
> Κατάλαβα τι λες. Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω κι εδώ στο οτι το κάνουν όλοι οι άντρες αυτό. Δεν το κάνουν όλοι άντρες αυτό, ούτε κι εγώ φυσικά.
> 
> 
> Κι όμως, γίνεται. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Αλλα αυτό που ξέρω είναι αυτό μου τροφοδοτεί πολύ την κατάθλιψη. Να πω κι ένα συμβάν πριν κάνα 5μηνο:
> 
> *Συμβάν:* Είμαι σε καφετέρια με 2 φίλους μου και φτάνουν 2 κοπέλες και κάθονται στο τραπέζι δεξιά μου. Μετα απο λίγη ώρα τις κοίταξα λίγο, πάλι ξανά λίγο πιο μετά. Τέλος πάντων, φωνάζουν το όνομα σερβιτόρου (τον γνωρίζω τον συγκεκριμένο) να τους αλλάξει τραπέζι και φεύγουν και κάθονται 3-4 τραπέζια πίσω μου. Εκεί που ήμουν σε κέφι με την παρέα μου ξαφνικά *μιζέριασα τόσο πολύ* σε σημείο που δε μιλιόμουν. Όλο νεύρα.
> ...


Όχι δεν εννοώ να την πέφτουν αυτές, αλλά να ανταποκρίνονται αν κάνει κίνηση ο άλλος. Πω πω :eek: ο κόσμος έχει γίνει πολύ αγενής εκεί έξω τελευταία... σε καταλαβαίνω μετά λογικό είναι να διστάζεις να κάνεις κίνηση. Κοίτα το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι οτι ίσως είσαι πολύ εσωστρεφής, με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και γι αυτό έχεις πρόβλημα. Ένας γνωστός μου δεν είχε κάνει σχέση και αυτός μέχρι τα 30 του και ήταν ακριβώς έτσι. Σε ψυχολόγο ή Life coach έχεις δοκιμάσει να πας έστω και μια-δυο φορές? Νομίζω οτι κάτι θα κάνει

----------


## Aggressive1

> Aggressive1,ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή:
> Εγώ κάνω γυμναστήριο όχι για εμένα,αλλά για τις ωραίες γυναίκες.Δηλαδή όχι για εμένα,αλλά για να μπω στο στόχαστρο τους.Αφού οι όμορφες ως γνωστόν θέλουν παίδαρους κλπ.
> Γιατί η εμφάνιση είναι το 99% της όλης υπόθεσης,δεν συμφωνείς?
> Και ναι,θέλω να με προσέχουν οι ωραίες,και όχι οι άσχημες ή οι μέτριες.Στοχεύω στο 7-8 στα 10,όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω.
> Κοινώς,σε κάτι άνω του μετρίου,(πολύ) όμορφο αλλά όχι θεϊκό.
> Έχω 1,79 ύψος,66 κιλά,και όχι σωσίβιο.
> Και αν είχα να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε σχέση με όμορφη γυναίκα και εμένα με πρόβλημα υγείας,ή όπως είμαι τώρα και υγιής,θα διάλεγα ασυζητητί το πρώτο.


Δεν κατάλαβα το τελευταίο, τι εννοείς? Οτι δεν θέλεις ούτε να σκέφτεσαι σχέση? Αν θες μόνο να π**ξεις ναι τότε η εμφάνιση είναι το 99%, διαφορετικά σαφώς και όχι. Είπαμε εμάς μπορεί να μας τραβήξουν πολύ περισσότερα απο την εμφάνιση και μόνο. Πάντως δίνεις λίγο μια εντύπωση οτι βλέπεις τις γυναίκες σαν αντικείμενα χρήσης/εκτόνωσης και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν κατάλαβα το τελευταίο, τι εννοείς? Οτι δεν θέλεις ούτε να σκέφτεσαι σχέση? Αν θες μόνο να π**ξεις ναι τότε η εμφάνιση είναι το 99%, διαφορετικά σαφώς και όχι. Είπαμε εμάς μπορεί να μας τραβήξουν πολύ περισσότερα απο την εμφάνιση και μόνο. Πάντως δίνεις λίγο μια εντύπωση οτι βλέπεις τις γυναίκες σαν αντικείμενα χρήσης/εκτόνωσης και τίποτε άλλο.


Όχι,δεν είπα ότι δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι για σχέση.
Είπα ότι θα προτιμούσα να είμαι σε σχέση με όμορφης εμφάνισης κοπέλα και να έχω πρόβλημα υγείας,παρά μπακούρι και υγιής.
Σχολίασε σε παρακαλώ και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφω.....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Όχι δεν εννοώ να την πέφτουν αυτές, αλλά να ανταποκρίνονται αν κάνει κίνηση ο άλλος.


Α, οκ. Αυτό ναι, το καταλαβαίνω. Είχα μπερδευτεί στην αρχή έτσι όπως τό'πες. Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.




> Πω πω :eek: ο κόσμος έχει γίνει πολύ αγενής εκεί έξω τελευταία... σε καταλαβαίνω μετά λογικό είναι να διστάζεις να κάνεις κίνηση.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση.:) Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω τόσο καιρό.




> Κοίτα το μόνο που μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι οτι ίσως είσαι πολύ εσωστρεφής, με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και γι αυτό έχεις πρόβλημα. Ένας γνωστός μου δεν είχε κάνει σχέση και αυτός μέχρι τα 30 του και ήταν ακριβώς έτσι. Σε ψυχολόγο ή Life coach έχεις δοκιμάσει να πας έστω και μια-δυο φορές? Νομίζω οτι κάτι θα κάνει


Ναι, δυστυχώς είμαι εσωστρεφής, κλειστός με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση.:( Δε μου βγαίνει άλλωστε. Ο Life coach τι είναι;

----------


## Aggressive1

> Α, οκ. Αυτό ναι, το καταλαβαίνω. Είχα μπερδευτεί στην αρχή έτσι όπως τό'πες. Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.
> 
> 
> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση.:) Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω τόσο καιρό.
> 
> 
> Ναι, δυστυχώς είμαι εσωστρεφής, κλειστός με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση.:( Δε μου βγαίνει άλλωστε. Ο Life coach τι είναι;


O life coach είναι κάτι σαν ψυχολόγος αλλά για πιο απλές περιπτώσεις όπως αυτό που περιγράφεις περίπου. Δες και στο google γιατί κι εγω δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ για να σου πω περισσότερα. Απο περιέργια μόνο, έχεις αδέρφια?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> O life coach είναι κάτι σαν ψυχολόγος αλλά για πιο απλές περιπτώσεις όπως αυτό που περιγράφεις περίπου. Δες και στο google γιατί κι εγω δεν έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ για να σου πω περισσότερα.


Γκομενοψυχολόγος κι έτσι; Θα το δω λίγο μία.




> Απο περιέργια μόνο, έχεις αδέρφια?


Ναι, άλλα μένουν στο εξωτερικό δυστυχώς.

----------


## Aggressive1

> Όχι,δεν είπα ότι δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι για σχέση.
> Είπα ότι θα προτιμούσα να είμαι σε σχέση με όμορφης εμφάνισης κοπέλα και να έχω πρόβλημα υγείας,παρά μπακούρι και υγιής.
> Σχολίασε σε παρακαλώ και τα υπόλοιπα που γράφω.....


Α συγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα. Εντάξει καταλαβαίνω, κανείς μας νομίζω δεν θέλει να είναι μπακούρι.. Ξαναλέω το ωραίο σώμα σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, ούτε και αρκεί μόνο αυτό. Αν ας πούμε καταφέρεις και σε πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα που θα σου αρέσει, αλλά δεν ξέρεις να της φερθείς θα φύγει. Εσύ γενικά δεν έχω καταλάβει, δεν σε πλησιάζουν ή εσύ για κάποιο λόγο κομπλάρεις με τις γυναίκες? γιατί εντάξει μου ακούγεσαι απο εμφάνιση

----------


## Aggressive1

> Γκομενοψυχολόγος κι έτσι; Θα το δω λίγο μία.
> 
> 
> Ναι, άλλα μένουν στο εξωτερικό δυστυχώς.


Χαχχαχαχα, όχι δεν εννοούσα γκομενοψυχολόγος αλλά μάλλον κάνει και γι'αυτό. Ρωτάω γιατί μια ζωή πίστευα οτι πιο εσωστρεφή είναι τα μοναχοπαίδια, αλλά τελευταία βλέπω το αντίθετο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Α συγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα. Εντάξει καταλαβαίνω, κανείς μας νομίζω δεν θέλει να είναι μπακούρι.. Ξαναλέω το ωραίο σώμα σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, ούτε και αρκεί μόνο αυτό. Αν ας πούμε καταφέρεις και σε πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα που θα σου αρέσει, αλλά δεν ξέρεις να της φερθείς θα φύγει. Εσύ γενικά δεν έχω καταλάβει, δεν σε πλησιάζουν ή εσύ για κάποιο λόγο κομπλάρεις με τις γυναίκες? γιατί εντάξει μου ακούγεσαι απο εμφάνιση


Και κομπλάρω,αλλά και δεν με πλησιάζουν αυτές που θα ήθελα.
Δηλαδή σου ακούγομαι εμφανίσιμος?
Και δεν νομίζω να είναι κακό που θέλω την άλλη όμορφη.....

----------


## Aggressive1

Ε, ναι ψηλός είσαι, αδύνατος, μικρός σε ηλικία είσαι. Τι έχεις? Κάτι άλλο, φοράς γυαλιά πχ? Όχι δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε, ναι ψηλός είσαι, αδύνατος, μικρός σε ηλικία είσαι. Τι έχεις? Κάτι άλλο, φοράς γυαλιά πχ? Όχι δεν είναι κακό.


21 ετών και παρθένος(γέλα όσο θες).
Γυαλιά φοράω μόνο όταν διαβάζω και μπροστά σε οθόνη,οπότε και από αυτό εντάξει.
Αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν αρέσω.....
Καθημερινά περνάω και πολλές ώρες στον καθρέπτη........
Δεν είμαι όμως το τούμπανο με τα μπράτσα και τους κοιλιακούς,οπότε δεν θα σου άρεσα μάλλον.

----------


## Aggressive1

Δεν σε κοροιδεύω. Έλα τι κάνεις έτσι, τουλάχιστον η κοπέλα που θα βρεις μπορεί και να μην το καταλάβει, εκτός και αν είναι κάποια πολύ έμπειρη. Αλλά και πάλι δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπεσαι.. ίσα ίσα που είσαι και καθαρός απο αφροδίσια :p. Έχεις φίλους? Αυτοί τι σου λένε γενικά για το θέμα εμφάνιση? Έχεις κάτι άλλο, πχ σπυράκια που μπορεί να μην αρέσει?

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Χαχχαχαχα, όχι δεν εννοούσα γκομενοψυχολόγος αλλά μάλλον κάνει και γι'αυτό.


:D Μακάρι νά'ναι έτσι γιατι δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.




> Ρωτάω γιατί μια ζωή πίστευα οτι πιο εσωστρεφή είναι τα μοναχοπαίδια, αλλά τελευταία βλέπω το αντίθετο.


Ναι, πολλές φορές συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. Βάλε οτι έχω και μεγάλη διαφορά χαρακτήρα με τις αδερφές μου. Μέχρι και οι φίλοι μου μου τό'πανε στις απειροελάχιστες φορές που τις έχουν δει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν σε κοροιδεύω. Έλα τι κάνεις έτσι, τουλάχιστον η κοπέλα που θα βρεις μπορεί και να μην το καταλάβει, εκτός και αν είναι κάποια πολύ έμπειρη. Αλλά και πάλι δεν χρειάζεται να ντρέπεσαι.. ίσα ίσα που είσαι και καθαρός απο αφροδίσια :p. Έχεις φίλους? Αυτοί τι σου λένε γενικά για το θέμα εμφάνιση? Έχεις κάτι άλλο, πχ σπυράκια που μπορεί να μην αρέσει?


Εδώ οι υπόλοιποι(φίλοι,γνωστοί) μου λένε πως είμαι μια χαρά από εμφάνιση,αλλά που εγώ δεν το πιστεύω.
Που και που κανένα σπυράκι εμφανίζεται στο πρόσωπο....Αλλά λογικό είναι.
Το χειρότερο είναι τελευταία στο γυμναστήριο,οπού τα βλέμματα πέφτουν στους παίδαρους και εγώ παίρνω το τρίτο το μακρύτερο.
Πιστεύω πως και εσύ το ίδιο θα έκανες και θα σνόμπαρες εμένα.
Υ.Γ.:Αυτή η κοπέλα γίνεται να είναι όμορφη(και έξυπνη κλπ. για να μην με πεις ρηχό)?:p

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε, ναι ψηλός είσαι, αδύνατος, μικρός σε ηλικία είσαι. Τι έχεις? Κάτι άλλο, φοράς γυαλιά πχ? Όχι δεν είναι κακό.


Ένα τέτοιο σώμα θα ήθελα.
Σίγουρα θα σου αρέσουν τέτοια.

http://www.star.gr/publishingimages/...32945_5572.jpghttp://www.dia-trofis.gr/wp-content/...s-1024x680.jpghttp://www.the-man.gr/wp-content/upl...orts-magio.jpghttp://www.inatural.gr/system/upload...ight-loss3.jpg

----------


## Aggressive1

Μάλιστα, άρα μάλλον και εσύ απλά θέμα με την αυτοπεποίθησή σου έχεις και τίποτε άλλο. Ναι, αν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση μια χαρά γίνεται. Δεν πειράζει, αρχή είναι ακόμα, συνέχισε εσύ να προσπαθείς και θα αρχίσουν να κοιτάνε κι εσενα κάποια στιγμή. Στη σχολή σου (είδα κάτι για εξεταστική κάπου)δεν υπάρχει κάποια που να σου αρέσει?

----------


## Aggressive1

Ε, τέτοιο σώμα κολάζει τους πάντες καλέ μου, χαχααχαχ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε, τέτοιο σώμα κολάζει τους πάντες καλέ μου, χαχααχαχ...


Θες να μου δώσεις το mail σου καλύτερα γιατί συζητάμε σε 2 μέτωπα?
Να υποθέσω πως σου αρέσει και ο Σπαλιάρας(που θα ήθελα να γίνω σαν αυτόν)?

----------


## Aggressive1

Πώς στέλνουμε πμ? Ή δώσε μου το δικό σου αν θέλεις. Ε, κοίτα αντικειμενικά είναι πολύ καλός, αλλά νομίζω βγάζει και λίγο ψώνιο. Μόνο αυτό με χαλάει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πώς στέλνουμε πμ? Ή δώσε μου το δικό σου αν θέλεις. Ε, κοίτα αντικειμενικά είναι πολύ καλός, αλλά νομίζω βγάζει και λίγο ψώνιο. Μόνο αυτό με χαλάει.


Για πμ πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις 50 ποστ νομίζω.
Στείλε τώρα αν είναι για να το σβήσω μετά.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ε, τέτοιο σώμα κολάζει τους πάντες καλέ μου, χαχααχαχ...


Εγώ πιστεύω πως κάποιος και να έχει τέτοιο σώμα, αν δεν έχει λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση, θα φάει απόρριψη απο κοπέλα. Έχω δίκιο;

----------


## Aggressive1

> Εγώ πιστεύω πως κάποιος και να έχει τέτοιο σώμα, αν δεν έχει λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση, θα φάει απόρριψη απο κοπέλα. Έχω δίκιο;


Νομίζω οτι θα συμφωνήσω. Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για καμία πολύ πεινασμένη :P. Εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Originally Posted by wjsrp
> 
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω πως κάποιος και να έχει τέτοιο σώμα, αν δεν έχει λέγειν και αυτοπεποίθηση, θα φάει απόρριψη απο κοπέλα. Έχω δίκιο;
> 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι θα συμφωνήσω. Εκτός και αν μιλάμε για καμία πολύ πεινασμένη :P. Εκεί αλλάζει το πράγμα


Αυτό φανταζόμουν κι εγώ. Εγω τό'ξερα εξαρχής οτι στη γυναίκα δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο η εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Άλλωστε, ένας φίλος μου, ο Π., ο οποίος είναι πολύ γυμνασμένος με σωματάρα και μπράτσα, τά'χει με κοπέλα που δεν είναι εμφανίσημη όσο είναι αυτός.

----------

